# Spam



## Bob Hubbard

Recently we were made aware of some individuals attempting to use this forum as a source of SPAM.  We are in the process of verifying the sources of the material and taking action.

To this end, we have also clarified our policy on SPAM:
See this thread for details.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=9859

Thank you,


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *To this end, we have also clarified our policy on SPAM*



Namely, Don't SPAM on/from/about MartialTalk.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

